# Disney/Pixar¹s FINDING DORY on Digital HD Oct 25 and Blu-ray Nov 15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> The Summer Blockbuster Hit, Disney•Pixar’s “Finding Dory,”
> Swims Home on Digital HD on Oct. 25 and Blu-ray™ on Nov. 15
> 
> Dive deep into the kelp to find out more about the making of the film with extensive extras
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The kids will enjoy this. Thank you for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

My kids are going to hate me as I'm not buying any big name movies unless it's in UHD HDR format. Come on Disney, jump the gun like everyone else.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Blacklightning said:


> My kids are going to hate me as I'm not buying any big name movies unless it's in UHD HDR format. Come on Disney, jump the gun like everyone else.


Awe, don't make the kids wait lol. I hear 8K will be in the market in 2-3 years. Formats will always change. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I really do not think 8K will have any form of physical media and I'm more after the HDR. I'm sure my wife will end up buying it on the Google Play store anyway. :frown:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Blacklightning said:


> I really do not think 8K will have any form of physical media and I'm more after the HDR. I'm sure my wife will end up buying it on the Google Play store anyway. :frown:


You're probably right. I'm sure I'll be streamed. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

